# Family ride at the lake--



## limegreenbrute03 (Apr 26, 2011)

Went yesterday with my family to the lake, or whats left of it, to ride around a little bit. The lake is down over 12 ft of where it normally is, so you can ride all out where there is normally 8 to 10 ft of water. Was a lot of fun, and got a few great shots of the Brute. Hope yall enjoy:
























Normally all of this is under about 8 ft, only the ridge to the left is normally above water:








Dad on his King Quad, great grass for bass fishing, when the water comes back up:








My pops:








Bro-in-law:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Good shots like the view


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like fun.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice pics!!! looks like a good time


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

nice pics i like the color of the bike


----------



## limegreenbrute03 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, yeah, it was a good time with the family, and thats what it's all about


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like a great place to ride!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Nice shots.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

What a beautiful spot. The quad looks like it belongs there. It's amazing how some areas are under do much water while you need more.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Great pictures...thanks for sharing....Muddie49


----------

